# Marbury best PG



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

Stephone is the best point guard this year no doubt about it, the guy as mad skills. A lot of people said who he couldn'T win with the nets look what Kidd is doing now, well people Martin and Jefferson weren't there when Marbury played, Stephone Marbury is averaging 23.8 ppg and 8 dimes a game, the only player in NBA to average that is the Legend Oscar Robinson. 25ppg and 10 dimes I believe. Once again the guys is clutch and incredible.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

Marbury is having a terrific season, I have the chance of watching lots of Suns games and I can tell it's not only scoring as he used to do, but also moving the ball a lot better and playing a lot smarter than he ever did, he's hands down one of the best PG in the league right now.
Anyway, it's a little too exagerated to say that he's doing what only Robertson ever did, there was this guy called Magic Johnson who had 24 ppg and 12 apg one season, 22.5 and 13 another one and 22.3 and 11.5 in a third one. Gary Payton was 24 and 9 one season, 23 and 8 another one. Kevin Johnson was 22 and 11 and 22 and 10. 

P.S. Robertson was actually even better than 25 ppg and 10 asp, he was 30 and 11 for 4 straight seasons, with also 8 or 9 rebounds per game, not to mention the well known season when he averaged a triple double (30.8 ppg, 12.5 rpg, 11.4 apg), what this guy did is simply unbelievable and I don't think we'll see somebody else doing it again in maybe 50 years.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Marbury was the PG of the Nets Martin's rookie year.

Regardless of that, PG is a position that stats rarely tell the whole story. Marbs has been and will always be a better scoring guard than Kidd, but Kidd has much more of an impact in every other facet of the game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I love watching marbury play. He's the best scoring pg since KJ and has similar passing skills. Sometimes he just looks so unstoppbale attacking the basket its almost scary. But, he's NOT better then J-Kidd. As someone mentioned above, apart from scoring, Kidd has more impact one every other facet of the game. He is also one of those special players whose presence goes beyond numbers.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PSUmtj112</b>!
> Marbury was the PG of the Nets Martin's rookie year.
> 
> Regardless of that, PG is a position that stats rarely tell the whole story. Marbs has been and will always be a better scoring guard than Kidd, but Kidd has much more of an impact in every other facet of the game.


Yep nobody can get you double figure turnover games like J Kidd.:laugh:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

The best point guard in the NBA this year is Jason Kidd. He's a great leader, his team is sitting at the top of its conference, and he's got the stats to measure up with Steph.



> Stephone Marbury is averaging 23.8 ppg and 8 dimes a game, the only player in NBA to average that is the Legend Oscar Robinson


off the top of my head, I know MJ averaged 24+ and 8 dimes in 87-88.

Gary Payton was 24 & 9 in 1999!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep nobody can get you double figure turnover games like J Kidd.:laugh:


Both Stephon and Kidd average 3+ turnovers a game.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Jason Kidd is not the best point this year. I would take Marbury and Nash over Kidd THIS YEAR!!! 

Nash ate Kidd up in the two head to head match ups. 
Marbury is having his best season so far.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>
> He's the best scoring pg since KJ and has similar passing skills.


You are forgetting about Gary Payton. Not to mention Steve Franchis, and Baron Davis.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Jason Kidd is not the best point this year. I would take Marbury and Nash over Kidd THIS YEAR!!!


That would be your mistake. When the all NBA teams come out and Jason Kidd is higher ranked than Stephon and Nash, you'll understand.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Yeah*

Stephon is sick. There isnt much anyone can say to discredit him...


Its unfortunate, Because Everytime he comes to Philly, AI destroys him. Iverson always gets the best of him, when I go to watch them play.

I have always wondered what a Healthy Penny and Stephon would have created. That would have been a sick front court.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

There are more people than just that to average 24 and 8. Magic had 22 or 23 a couple times I'm pretty sure, and averaged many more assists. Isiah was right there a couple times. Stockton never averaged that many points, but he did average 17 and 13+ a couple years. The most impressive combination of points and assists ever was Tiny Archibald, averaged something like 33 and 10.5 one year, led the league in both categories. And Oscar had better numbers practically every year. 

But anyway, Marbury's had a very good year and is a very good player, but I personally think GP is the best PG, Kidd's runner up.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Food for thought*

There is almost no doubt Kidd will win, but that still does not mean he is the best point. He is the favorite because he gets a lot of press and he has been the "best" point guard in the league for a couple of years. If you go by stats its close. If you go by winning percentage Nash wins(but thats unfair because he has nowiztki and finley). If you go by points Marbury wins. If you go by assists Kidd wins. If you go by least amount of turnovers Nash wins. If you go by rebounds and steals its Kidd. If you go by field goal and free throw percentage its Nash. If you by minutes played its Marbury. 

I, personally, when the stats are close, give the edge to the guy with the better winning percentage. Therefore Nash would win. But I am biased towards Nash. I would also take marbury over Kidd this year because I think Marbury has carried the suns in the west(which is tougher than the east). Not to take anything away from Kidd because IF he is the best point this year it would not be a suprise and it would not be a wrong decision in many respects.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Food for thought*



> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> There is almost no doubt Kidd will win, but that still does not mean he is the best point.


Yes it does. When they review the players and what type of year they had, they take into account more than just scoring. One poster said it best. Marbury is a better scorer but Kidd is better at every facet of the game. Kidd will be on the all NBA team and the all NBA defensive team, and his team will go further in the playoffs that is if Marbury can even get the Suns into the playoffs which is something that Kidd did each year he played there. 



> *I would also take marbury over Kidd this year because I think Marbury has carried the suns in the west(which is tougher than the east).* Not to take anything away from Kidd because IF he is the best point this year it would not be a suprise and it would not be a wrong decision in many respects.


Don't get me wrong. I'm not trying to take anything away from what Stephon has done this year. He is having a great year, the best of his career, but just look at what you said. Stephon is struggling to do what Jason Kidd did in Phoenix without a problem. Kidd is clearly a better player.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Kidd did do more with the suns(but not that much more, did he ever go far in the playoffs, and for Marbury's sake the season isnt over and they can still make the playoffs and due damage)...but the team was also made up of different players. That was Kidd 3 or 4 years ago and we are comparing Jason Kidd THIS YEAR against Stephon Marbury THIS YEAR. Forget Kidd VS Marbury and think about Steve NAsh. Nash got the best of Kidd in the two head to head matchups this year.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

KIDD IS THE BEST PG IN THE NBA.HAS IMPROVE HIS PPG AND IS A CANDIDATE OR WAS A CANDIDATE FOR MVP.GARY PAYTON IS BETTER THAN MARBURY.HE IS A STEVE FRANCIS TYPE.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Im sorry*

but as long as the Franchise is around, Marbury aint nothin but an act. He doesnt have Stevie's consistency, vision or all around game. The only thing he has over Francis is explosiveness.


----------



## CavemanDoctor (Feb 11, 2003)

Are you serious? I might get flamed for this but in terms of pure point guard, Francis isn't as impressive as people make him out to be. He only gets a little over 6 assists/game while at the same time committing more turnovers than any other player in the league (like 3.7 tos last I checked). 

Furthermore, he doesn't distribute the ball as well as he should. Sometimes I'm watching Rockets games and I can clearly see that Yao Ming should get the ball (mismatch, the play, etc.) but Franchise doesn't give it up.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

francis is allen iverson type.francis and iverson r really not an real pg.francis dunks more than iverson.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Im sorry*



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> but as long as the Franchise is around, Marbury aint nothin but an act. He doesnt have Stevie's consistency, vision or all around game. The only thing he has over Francis is explosiveness.


Francis wishes he was the PG Marbury is...and so does Yao Ming!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Francis wishes he was the PG Marbury is...and so does Yao Ming!


 

they are both different style of player stevie is an more of a all around player.AND yao being marbury....LOL.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Francis wishes he was the PG Marbury is...and so does Yao Ming!


Yes thats right... Yao Ming wishes to be the pg that Marbury is. The nightly 6 points and 6 assists by Marbury really get Yao pumped.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

YAO REALLY PASSES WELL IN THE NBA.I HOPE HE DOESNT BECOME A SHAWN BRADLEY PLAYER.YOUR TEAM NEED ANOTHER TOWER TO COMPLETE THE TWIN TOWERS.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> they are both different style of player stevie is an more of a all around player.AND yao being marbury....LOL.


Correct me if I am wrong but I believe what he meant is that Yao also wishes that Francis was Marbury, not that Yao wishes to be Marbury himself (that wouldn't make any sense).


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Excuse me*

There are certain social classes in the NBA... and the Miami Heat will not tell the Houston Rockets what they do and do not need. Oh no. 

Yao ming has proven himself to be very skillful and not a dud like Shawn Bradley. He just needs to get rendered into the NBA life and put on some weight. 

And yes, Yao Ming is a better passer than Marbury.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Correct me if I am wrong but I believe what he meant is that Yao also wishes that Francis was Marbury, not that Yao wishes to be Marbury himself (that wouldn't make any sense).


yes i'll correct u.what i mean was that yao wanting to be marbury is ridiculous.and besides i think francis is a better than marbury.i prefer the rockets to get into 8th spot insread of the suns.








> There are certain social classes in the NBA... and the Miami Heat will not tell the Houston Rockets what they do and do not need. Oh no.


besides its my opinion so u can dislike or like it i dont really care.you could tell something about heat if u wanned to.TY


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

I've been very pleased to see Starbury have a good year. (Could the guy who started this thread please learn to spell your players' names!!! (stephone??)

While I don't want to downplay his achievements, I think calling him the best PG is perhaps being slightly hysterical. He is not John Stockton in his prime. I would also debate him being a pure PG in that he scores so much.

Mind you, a PG who can score can be very useful.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Excuse me*



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> And yes, Yao Ming is a better passer than Marbury.


I can't argue with this statement because I don't watch enough Suns game to judge Marbury. But believe it or not, I've watched enough Rockets games to make me believe that Yao is a better passer than Francis. Come on when your center is a better passer than you, I think that says something about that PG's court vision and passing skills or lack of.


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> That would be your mistake. When the all NBA teams come out and Jason Kidd is higher ranked than Stephon and Nash, you'll understand.


Will see about that my friend.....


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*well if its on, then its on!*


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

I know we cannot bet anything here, because we don't know where each other lives, but I want to have a friendly bet against you. What do you think?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm game. What do you have in mind?


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

Well if Stephone Marbury makes the NBA all team this year then you have to do something for me but if J kidd makes I have to do something for you, the thing is that I do not know the things what they should be. Do you have an idea?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Give me some time to think about it. 

Here are the terms If Kidd is on the All NBA team ranked higher than Marbury, I win. (*i.e.*Kidd 1st team, Marbury second team or 3rd.... or 2-3)
If Marbury is one the all NBA team ranked higher than Kidd, you win. (*i.e.*Marbury 1st team, Kidd second team, or 3rd... or 2 - 3)

I'm just not sure how to shame the loser?

Maybe we can have a public statement about the other guy? Something like that??????


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

I'll think it overnight same thing with you and then will say our opinions on that tommorow.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Are you insured by Survival? 
no...
I can't take that bet!(reference to an auto insurance commerical)


I don't want to take that because I believe the ALL NBA selections are necessarily not the best. Most of the time they are, but they are based on biases sometimes.


Kidd will be on the first team this year! Nash will probably get second team. Is Iverson considered SG when it comes to ALL NBA teams?

Marbury will never get picked over Kidd unless Kidd is playing really bad or unless Marbury has an extraordinary season. Kidd is already considered the best point in the game so someone has to dethrone him.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Forget about Marbury...its about Nash*

Nash is the guy that is higher up then Marbury. Nash is the guy that is having just as good of a season as Kidd, or better.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Is Iverson considered SG when it comes to ALL NBA teams?


There are no shooting guards when it comes to all nba team selections only Guards, Forwards, and Centers.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>James White</b>!
> Well if Stephone Marbury makes the NBA all team this year then you have to do something for me but if J kidd makes I have to do something for you, the thing is that I do not know the things what they should be. Do you have an idea?




You must snort glue if you think Steph will be all-nba over Kidd. You need a new dealer or something:yes:


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

The All-NBA First-team is almost set:

2 Guards: Kobe & TMac
2 Forwards: Duncan & KG
1 Center: Shaq

Kidd most probably will get voted to the 2nd-team, along with those who has some strong monthly performance that worth a look at MVP (Dirk, AI, Big Ben, C Webb).

It's interesting to see who will be in the 3rd-team. That means whoever bet on Kidd will win 99% of the time.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> The All-NBA First-team is almost set:
> 
> 2 Guards: Kobe & TMac
> ...


I gotta agree with that, the first all nba team is almost done IMO, and Kidd will likely be in the second, so the only chance would be that Marbury was the other guard in that team, but I see AI with more chances.
The third team might include Marbury and Nash as guards, that would be my prediction.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Baron Davis, Gary Payton those guys are not nearly as good scorers as Marbury. Has Davis even averaged 20+ppg a season?

Just check how many 40+ or 35+ games Marbury had this season alone... No other PG is even close to his scoring ability.

He put up 40+ against Payton, Nash, Parker...... and held his defender to below average games usually.

Iverson doesn't kill Marbury everytime they play. Marbury embarassed him twice this season already, although he had one poor game as well.

And how does Kidd have a better season? Maybe as good but NJ wouldn't be better than the Suns in the West.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Besides that

Marbury and Oscar Robertson are the only players with a CAREER average better than 20 ppg and 8apg.

Not just one season, CAREER AVERAGE.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

FACTS:

SUNS WITHOUT PENNY HARDAWAY WAS 9-16

THANK GOD!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

where do u get that marbury,oscar robertson is the only player to average 20ppg and 8apg in a season.

Have u heard about gary payton who is alot better than marbury will ever be.FACT.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> where do u get that marbury,oscar robertson is the only player to average 20ppg and 8apg in a season.
> 
> Have u heard about gary payton who is alot better than marbury will ever be.FACT.


Can you read

CAREER AVERAGES

Marbury and Oscar Robertson are the only players with CAREER averages of 20+ and 8+. Is that the same Gary Payton that got lit up for over 40 by Marbury the last game? FACT.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

I thought we got past this "Marbs can score thing". No one is arguing that. The kid can score and that makes him one of the top guards.

But what makes a great *PG* and what sets the JKidd's and GP's apart from the Marbs' and Stevie Franchise's, is their ability to dominate away from the ball, help their elevate their teammates, and ultimately affect the game with out scoring.

Marbury has the ability to do that, but he isn't on the same level as a Jason Kidd yet.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Are you talking about the 0.2 assists that Payton averages more??? Or the 0.6 assists and 0.5 turnovers that Kidd averages more?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

What would the Suns be like when Marbury or Marion would miss 25 games? Huh what do you think?

What a surprise that they go 9-16 when one of their key contributors and leaders is out........ Their games were always close this season and in the beginning they won a lot of close ones but when Googs, Penny and Big Jake went down basically the same time they lost close ones because they had less weapons.

Also to be noted that they played their toughest part of the schedule when Penny was out.

zzzzzz


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Marbury got a bad rap ever since he left Minny because he didnt wanna play second fiddle to Garnett... and in NJ because he seemed to be selfish with the ball...

Personally i like Marbury... and he is a different kind of PG than a Kidd or Payton.. 
He is along the lines of a Steve Francis/Steve Nash type player...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

What makes Payton different?

He regularly lead all PGs in FGA over the last 6 seasons at least. 

Nothing, if your PG can score he should score as well as passing and that is what Payton and Marbury do and Nash. Jason Kidd can't score as well that is why he is looking to pass more and has SLIGHTLY more assists.

Steve Francis is not even in the top 10 in assists although he is among the leaders in mpg even.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

man... yall rely too heavily on stats... you forget about team chemistry... moving without the ball... moving well on defense... getting ur teammates open, drawing double teams, setting screens... 

i mean.. then look at Ben Wallace... he's a failure in your eyes.. because he averages only 2 more rebounds than Tim Duncan (15 to 13) but duncan averages like 15 more points... so yea.. Ben Wallace is garbage, because he doesnt score... why would Ben be DPOY then?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tragedy</b>!
> so yea.. Ben Wallace is garbage, because he doesnt score... why would Ben be DPOY then?


I like Ben Wallace. he's one of my favorite players, but to answer your question......he'd be DPOY because defensive has nothing to do with scoring. It will be really hard for him to make an all NBA first team because of his lack of offensive skills, eventhough Shaq has missed a major part of the season and played hurt.


----------

